# Welcher Bikekoffer??



## zedriq (19. Februar 2007)

(Ich weiss gar nicht, ob dies das richtige Subforum ist?! Wenn nicht, bitte verschieben. Danke.)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige in näherer Zukunft einen Flugkoffer. Habe mir bereits diverse angeschaut und wurde immer wieder vom Preis geschockt.

Der Rose Flugkoffer scheint ganz passabel zu sein, vor allem weil er wie ein Rose gelabeltes B&W Replikat aussieht.

Was haltet Ihr von dem Koffer bzw. hat schon einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit diesem Case sammeln dürfen? Wenn ja, welche?

Habe noch eine Frage bezüglich der Größe: Passen da beide Laufräder mit hinein?

Bitte um Rückmeldung. Danke im voraus.

Gruß, zed


----------



## Endurance (19. Februar 2007)

Ich habe das Vorgängermodell. Das größte Problem sind die Rollen. Daduch das die Brutalos an den Flughäfen die Koffer immer auf die Rollen schmeißen sind nach jedem Flug 1-3 Rollen kaputt. Ersatzrollen kosten ca. 7 (Paar glaube ich). Der Griff ist auch relativ bald hin. Weiterhin sollte man Spanngurte zum verschließen benutzte (die kann man dann auch gleich zu ziehen nehmen). Von der Größe her passt das komplette Bike samt LRS rein. Je nach Rahmengröße muss man noch die Gabel ausbauen. 

Ein Kumpel hat sich statt einem Koffer eine flexible gefütterter Nylontasche gekauft. Die hatte aber auch nach dem ersten Flug schon etliche Löcher (durchgescheuert).

Satbile Pappkartons sind einweg Artikel und taugen bedingt (Preis/Leistung ist aber gut).

Bei Transport ohne Hartschalenkoffer sollten auf jeden Fall Hinterbau und Gabel durch ein "Distanzrohr" vor zusammendrücken geschützt werden. Ich kenne einen Fall da wurde der Hinterbau komplett zusammengedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (19. Februar 2007)

ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit diesem Thema - habe aber selbst noch keine Erfahrung. Schau Dir doch auch mal den Radon-Koffer beim H&S Bike-Discount an.
macht einen vernünftigen Eindruck, hat Laufradtaschen mit dabei und kostet nur 149,- EUR


----------



## zedriq (19. Februar 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit diesem Thema - habe aber selbst noch keine Erfahrung. Schau Dir doch auch mal den Radon-Koffer beim H&S Bike-Discount an.
> macht einen vernünftigen Eindruck, hat Laufradtaschen mit dabei und kostet nur 149,- EUR



Hmm, also sieht etwas klein aus. Zumal ich es extrem wichtig finde, dass der LRS mithineinpassen soll.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Februar 2007)

Ich habe auch den Koffer und bin sehr zufrieden. 1 oder 2 Ersatzrollen sind bei dem Koffer dabei. Mir ist noch keine Rolle kaputt gegangen, meinem Freund allerdings schon. Griffe sind auch noch dran. Mein Koffer hat jetzt 4-5 Flüge hinter sich, der meines Freundes einen mehr. Lange Wege im Flughafen, z.B. München Terminal 2, sind damit sehr easy!


----------



## reiner (19. Februar 2007)

Ich habe auch den Rose-Koffer. Ich finde der ist definitiv zu klein. Wäre er nur 10cm länger, wär alles kein Problem. Aber so muss ich immer die Gabel ausbauen. Kettenblätter runter würde auch gehen, aber dann steht die Leitung von der vorderen Scheibenbremse an. Ohne Scheibenbremsen würde das Bike vermutlich noch ohen Gabelausbau reingehen.

Räder sind noch dran (beim Kauf waren auch 2 Eratzräder dabei) aber der Griff ist ab (hab bei Rose einen neuen bestellt). Beim letzten Mal ging das mittlere Scharnier ab: durchgeschliffene Nieten. Das kommt vom Ziehen auf Pflasterwegen. Die Mitte des Koffers wird immer durch den schweren Inhalt nach unten gedrückt. Ok, ich muss dazusagen, dass ich die Leerräume immer mit Rucksack, Schuhen, Werkzeug usw. ausgefüllt habe. Der Koffer wog immer so um die 30 kg.

Ich habe jetzt ein neues Bike, das wird vermutlich nicht mehr reinpassen. Ausserdem habe ich vom Bikezerlegen und -zusammenbauen die Schnauze voll. Wenn du Gabel und Lenker runter hast ist das jedes Mal sehr mühselig beim Zusammenbau den Wirrwar der Züge und Bremsleitungen auf die richtige Seite des Lenkerschafts zu entwirren. 

Wenn du Scheibenbremsen hast und keinen S-Rahmen würde ich dir zu einem grösserem als der Rose-Koffer raten. Die sind natürlich um einiges teurer.

Servus


----------



## zedriq (19. Februar 2007)

reiner schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Rose-Koffer. Ich finde der ist definitiv zu klein. Wäre er nur 10cm länger, wär alles kein Problem. Aber so muss ich immer die Gabel ausbauen. Kettenblätter runter würde auch gehen, aber dann steht die Leitung von der vorderen Scheibenbremse an. Ohne Scheibenbremsen würde das Bike vermutlich noch ohen Gabelausbau reingehen.



Du sprichst also von Deinem S-Works Rahmen, oder was? Was für'ne Gabel is'n da dran? Nur gefragt wegen Größenvorstellung...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Februar 2007)

Stimmt, die Größe kann ein Problem sein. Wir haben ein Rotwild RCC05 Gr. S und ein RM Element bzw. Slayer in 18", das paßt rein ohne Gabelausbau. Ob allerdings jetzt die Räder mit der langen Fox Talas reinpassen, haben wir noch nicht ausprobiert. Leerräume werden auch bei uns mit Rucksack, Protektoren, Werkzeug, etc. ausgestopft.


----------



## zedriq (20. Februar 2007)

Ich habe nen 16" CMP Firestorm mit DJ3 '03. Das sollte doch passen oder??


----------



## reiner (21. Februar 2007)

zedriq schrieb:


> Du sprichst also von Deinem S-Works Rahmen, oder was? Was für'ne Gabel is'n da dran? Nur gefragt wegen Größenvorstellung...


Ein 120er Manitu Black Superair. Aber ich glaube auch mit einer 80er hätte ich die gleichen Probleme.

Servus


----------



## scottiee (21. Februar 2007)

ich habe mit stinknormalen bikekartons super erfahrungen gemacht.wenn man das bike gut polstert, indem man sich 2 kartons vom bikehändler fur umme holt, in einen das bike verpackt und das andere zurechtschneidet um die wände zu verstärken, hat man eine super verpackung, die selbst bei stürzen aus n paar meter höhe überlebt und das bike heil bleibt. zusätzlich kann man noch klamotten, bikeutensilien mit reinpacken. perfektionisten können den karton noch in frischhaltefolie einwickeln damits nach nem regen keine bösen überraschungen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (21. Februar 2007)

Hmm, da ich Perfektionist bin, klingt das zwar teilweise logisch (und auch gelungen) für mich, aber ich will den Teufel nicht herausfordern.

Ich werde mir den Koffer holen, zumal die momentan versandkostenfrei versenden.




Endurance schrieb:


> Weiterhin sollte man Spanngurte zum verschließen benutzte (die kann man dann auch gleich zu ziehen nehmen).



Es interessiert mich nur noch, wie lang die zusätzlichen Spanngurte sein müssen, und wo man diese günstig bekommen kann?


----------



## mspf (21. Februar 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit diesem Thema - habe aber selbst noch keine Erfahrung. Schau Dir doch auch mal den Radon-Koffer beim H&S Bike-Discount an.
> macht einen vernünftigen Eindruck, hat Laufradtaschen mit dabei und kostet nur 149,- EUR





zedriq schrieb:


> Hmm, also sieht etwas klein aus. Zumal ich es extrem wichtig finde, dass der LRS mithineinpassen soll.



also ich habe heute den Radon-Koffer bekommen. Mein M9 in 18" mit Fox F100X passt wunderbar rein, wenn man Laufräder, Pedale, Lenker, Sattel und Schaltwerk abnimmt. Dass der LRS mit in den Koffer kommt ist ja wohl selbstverständlich! Die mitgelieferten Laufrad-Taschen dienen nur dem Schutz und sind zudem auch noch gepolstert.
Insgesamt macht der Koffer einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Ecken und Kanten sind abgerundet - wie ein normaler Schalenkoffer. Den ersten Erfahrungsbericht kann ich aber erst in 4 Wochen liefern.


----------



## zedriq (21. Februar 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> also ich habe heute den Radon-Koffer bekommen.



Wieviel Versandkosten wurden denn für den Radon Bikekoffer fällig??


----------



## mspf (21. Februar 2007)

zedriq schrieb:


> Wieviel Versandkosten wurden denn für den Radon Bikekoffer fällig??



Koffer: 149,- EUR
Versand bei Vorkasse: 10,- EUR
zusammen 159,- EUR


----------



## zedriq (21. Februar 2007)

Jo, das klingt fair. 

Kumpel und ich haben uns mehr oder weniger schon geeinigt, dass wir den Radon nehmen.

Meint Ihr, dass wir da auch Spanngurte benötigen werden??


----------



## zedriq (22. Februar 2007)

Boaahh, A**chgesichter! Der Koffer ist von gestern auf heute 10,- Euronen teurer geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (19. Januar 2009)

inzwischen bin ich mit dem Radon-Bike-Koffer vom bike-discount.de zwei mal auf den Kanaren gewesen und eine Bekannte hat den Koffer ebenfalls.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k352/a3080/transportkoffer-inkl-2-laufradtaschen.html?mfid=52

Bisher gabs keine Probleme - Koffer und Bike sind immer ohne Beschädigungen am Ziel angekommen. Sowohl mein Stevens M9 in 18" und das F9 in 19" passten nach Ausbau von Lenker+Gabel, Sattelstütze, Pedalen und Schaltwerk problemlos rein. 

Ich kann den Koffer also guten Gewissen weiterempfehlen und würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## joku68 (19. Januar 2009)

In der Mountainbike 2/09 ist ein Vergleichstest einiger Bikekoffer abgedruckt. Vielleicht gibt's da noch weitere Infos.


----------



## zedriq (19. Januar 2009)

mspf schrieb:


> inzwischen bin ich mit dem Radon-Bike-Koffer vom bike-discount.de zwei mal auf den Kanaren gewesen und eine Bekannte hat den Koffer ebenfalls.



Also ich und der weiter oben angesprochene Kollege haben den Koffer jetzt seit zwei Jahren und waren zweimal auf den Balearen (genauer Ibiza). Bei diversen Flügen musste sogar umgestiegen werden dh. mehrere Ladevorgänge.

Bei meinem Kumpel ist eine der Kunststoffschnallen geplatzt/gerissen, aber hat noch nicht ganz den Geist aufgegeben. Ich habe eine leichte Delle an einer der Ecken. Ich denke aber, dass beides noch im Rahmen ist, zumal man die Kunststoffschnallen austauschen kann.

In punkto Platz: Hatte vor zwo Jahren noch ein CMP Firestorm (2002), welches nur mit ausgebauter DJ3 und abgebauten Pedalen und Schaltwerk in den Koffer passte. Dann passte aber alles einwandfrei. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass der LRS aus Double Wide Felgen besteht, was demendsprechend mehr Platz wegnimmt. Luft muss definitiv aus dem Reifen, sonst passt das LR nicht in die Tasche (mit DW und 2,35er Reifen). 

Inzwischen habe ich ein neues und zwar ein CMP Helldancer (2006) und bei dem wird es schon etwas enger und schwerer, aber es passt mit viel Geduld beim ersten Mal (Erinnerte mich irgendwie an das Spielen mit Bauklötzen.).

Ich kann den Koffer auch nur empfehlen. 

Wie es allerdings mit größeren Rahmen aussieht ist fraglich.


----------



## Holgi_XA (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche z.zt. auch 2 Koffer,Taschen zum verpacken des Heilligtums.

Jedoch handelt es sich um Freerider.
Gabel baut dann schon was höher und ein Laufradsatz hat Schraubachsen die sich nicht ausbauen lassen ohne das Lager zu zerlegen.
Möchte auch nicht unbedingt alles zerlegen dafür.Wenn die Gabel drin bleiben könnte,wäre das schon von Vorteil.(Bremsleitung durch Gabelschaft)

Was ich bisher gesehen hab wirkt auf den Bildern alles etwas klein.

Kann da jemand aus Erfahrung berichten???

MfG... Holgi


----------



## zedriq (2. Februar 2009)

Hmm, um den Gabelausbau wirst Du bestimmt nicht herumkommen. Kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen.

Aber auch dann benötigst Du einen Koffer, der relativ groß sein müsste.


----------



## powderJO (2. Februar 2009)

der b & W bikecase scheint mr das größte zu sein, was momentan zu einem halbwegs vertretbaren preis auf dem markt ist...

http://www.b-w-international.com/index.php?option=com_facileforms&Itemid=61


----------



## zedriq (2. Februar 2009)

Der scheint doch super geräumig, da nicht trapezförmig. 

Wie teuer is'n der??


----------



## Nuckelhamster (3. Februar 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Wie teuer is'n der??



http://www.google.de/products?q=b&w+bike+case&oe=utf-8&hl=de&scoring=p&sa=N&start=10


----------



## zedriq (3. Februar 2009)

270,- Euronen is allerdings nicht unbedingt so der Renner, aber die muss man wohl ausgeben.


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Februar 2009)

aua, da mag ich mein Enduro aber nicht reinpacken müssen...
stehe vor den gleichen Problem, Bike mit 160mm Federweg reistauglich machen.
habe mich nun für ienen karton von nem DH Bike entschieden, ist sehr stabil, werde es noch entsprechend auspolstern, Gabel bleibt auch drin, nach der Reise entsorgen und beim nächsten Mal wieder einen holen.
was Besseres fällt mir nicht ein, ein Koffer würde sich in meinen Augen nur lohnen wenn a) das Bike problemlos reinpasst und b) man auch oft genug damit verreist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2009)

Hi,
das mit den Kartons geht Super. Wichtig nur: Brett rein und flache Rollen aus dem Baumarkt drunter machen. Und viel Schaumstoff um Rahmen etc,

Der Flughafen K/BN hat keinen Scanner,der groß genug ist, also mussten wir den Karton nochmal öffnen...

Klebeband also nicht vergessen!

Grüße


----------



## powderJO (4. Februar 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> 270,- Euronen is allerdings nicht unbedingt so der Renner, aber die muss man wohl ausgeben.



oder du leihst dir irgendwo einen. bei mir z.b, falls du aus dem raum ffm kommst


----------



## rayc (4. Februar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> der b & W bikecase scheint mr das größte zu sein, was momentan zu einem halbwegs vertretbaren preis auf dem markt ist...
> 
> http://www.b-w-international.com/index.php?option=com_facileforms&Itemid=61



Ist sicherlich ein sehr guter Koffer.
Nur es gibt folgende Probleme: 
*30 kg Gesamtgewicht beim Einchecken* darf nicht überschritten werden, sonst kostet der Spass extra. (Koffer: 16 kg -> Bike < 14 kg!)
Auch passt dieser Koffer bei fast keinen Scanner mehr durch!
Auch wird es beim Transfer im Auto etwas eng.

Ich habe inzwischen den http://www.b-w-international.com/index.php?option=com_facileforms&Itemid=79, nachdem ich meinen alten Bikekoffer von Canyon ausgemuster habe.
Dieser Koffer wiegt nur 12 kg (umbedingt Laufradtaschen durch leichtere ersetzen!).
Zur Zeit verkauft Rose diesen recht günstig.
Ist halt leider recht eng 

Für Freerider,... kommt wohl nur ein Karton in Frage, das haben schon einge vorher geschrieben.
Ich habe in der Vergangenheit einfach 2 Kartons genommen um die beiden langen Seiten mit einer 2ten Lage Karton zu verstärken.
Mit entsprechender Polsterung ist der Schutzfaktor ähnlich wie beim Koffer (Bike hat Sturz aus 4m Höhe vom Ladeband überlebt).
Das einzige Problem, was ich noch sehe ist Nässe (Regen am Flughafen).
Man könnte evt. den karton mit Folie abkleben.

Ray


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

Habe mir dem B&W Bike Case zugelegt.
Ein 160mm Endurbike in 18" passt gearde so rein, Schaltwerk selbstverständlich ab.
Leider sind die 30kg schnell erreicht!

Hat jemand Info zu Spanngurten für außen drum???


----------



## zedriq (6. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Flughafen K/BN hat keinen Scanner,der groß genug ist, also mussten wir den Karton nochmal öffnen...



Alleine schon deshalb setze ich eher auf Koffer. Denn egal ob das Ding durch den Scanner passt oder nicht, man muss jeder Zeit damit rechnen, dass man den Koffer am Zoll aufmachen muss. Das passiert so jedes dritte Mal würde ich schätzen. 




rayc schrieb:


> Ist sicherlich ein sehr guter Koffer.
> Nur es gibt folgende Probleme:
> *30 kg Gesamtgewicht beim Einchecken* darf nicht überschritten werden, sonst kostet der Spass extra.



Aber da muss man ab und an durch. Aber meistens ist denen das sowas von egal. Schon oft genug bis zu 3kg "Übergewicht" gehabt und musste nie was nachlöhnen.




rayc schrieb:


> (Koffer: 16 kg -> Bike < 14 kg!)



Wow, dass ist allerdings der Hammer. Das Teil wiegt 6kg mehr als der Radon. Ne, sry, aber die 6kg würden bei mir jedes mal hinten raus fehlen.

Das Teil mag ja stabil sein, aber der "hohe" Preis und das hohe Eigengewicht schrecken ab. 




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Info zu Spanngurten für außen drum???



Also ich habs auf den ersten Touren mit Spanngurten versucht, aber die sind eh weg, wenn Du auscheckst. 
*EDIT*: Meine waren sogar schon bei der Zwischenlandung (mit umsteigen) weg. Konnte meinen Koffer auf dem Rollfeld beim Umladen beobachten. 

Gaffa Klebeband bringt mehr, meiner Meinung nach. Mache ich nie mehr anders.


----------



## Wüstenhund (4. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich such auch gerade einen Bikekoffer und stehe vor der Entscheidung den von Radon oder Canyon zu nehmen. Canyon ist baugleich mit Rose und B&W - schaut nur schicker aus ;-)

BTW: Hat sich jemand von Euch schon mal das Bike für`s Ausland speziell versichert und kann mir ne Empfehlung geben?


----------



## Agassi (19. März 2009)

Die besten Erfahrung habe ich interessanterweise mit der durchsichtigen Plastikhülle, die es am Check-in in Zürich gibt, gemacht. Offenbar wurde das Bike sorgfältiger behandelt, weil die "Packer" sehen was sie umherschieben. 

Mit einem Bikebag hatte ich schon abgerissene Bremshebel und und Koffer (auf Kreta) sahen schon aus wie vom Panzer überrollt.

Die letzten Flüge waren aber alle problemlos. Gepolsteter Bikebag, und das Bike mit Isolationsschaumstoffrohren komplett gepolstert. Pedale nehme ich weg, weil dort sonst die Tasche durchgescheuert ist. Das Schaltwerk kommt zwischen die Streben, Brems/Schalthebel werden gelockert. Sattel kommt auch weg. Schnellspanner aus dem Rad. Die Tache wickle ich in rotweisses Plastikband ein und klebe Klarsichtmappen mit Vorsichtshinweisen in der Landessprache drauf.

Vorteil gegenüber dem Koffer:
- Gewicht
- Unförmige Taschen können weniger gut geworfen, etc werden als Koffer.
- Preis

Nachteile
- Polsterung (kann aber mit Schaumstoffrohren kompensiert werden)
- Transport in der Flughafenhalle

Schäden wurden immer beglichen sofern gleich nach der Ankunft gemeldet. Meistens noch vor der Imigration!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2009)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> BTW: Hat sich jemand von Euch schon mal das Bike für`s Ausland speziell versichert und kann mir ne Empfehlung geben?


Die Frage mit der/ den Versicherungen ist sehr komplex!
Setz dich mit deinem Versicherungsmakler in verbindung.
Es wird z. B unterschieden zwischen:
- Weg zum Flugplatz
- Nach Gepäckabgabe
- Weg zum Hotel
- Lagerung im Hotel
- Unterwegs im Urlaub
- ...................

Bsp:
Wenn dein Bike auf dem Flug beschädigt wird, ist die Flugesselschat als erster in der Pflicht, danach kommt deine reisegepäckversicherung, dann deine Hausrat........


----------



## schotti65 (31. März 2009)

Ich bin kürzlich zum 2. Mal mit AirBerlin geflogen und hab das Rad (Canyon Torque FR) *gar nicht* verpackt, sondern nur:
- Pedale demontiert
- Lenker längs gestellt + verdreht, so dass Hebel nach unten zeigen
- Gabel mit 2 Spanngurten am Sitzrohr verspannt.
- Luft raus aus den Reifen (find ich überflüssig, will aber die Sicherheit)

Das wars.
Aufwand: <10 Minuten, Werkzeug: 15er Maul + Imbus
(kleiner Tipp: diese Werkzeuge können dazu benutzt werden, ein Flugzeug zu entführen und dürfen nicht ins Handgepäck... Also Demontage vor CheckIn, so dass das Werkzeug noch ins normale Gepäck kommt)

Ich habe jedesmal mehrere Kollegen gesehen, die das auch so machen.
Die Sache war eher aus der Not geboren (mit Rad zum Flughafen).
Meine These/Hoffnung war, dass die Gepäckleute sehen, was Sie durch die Gegend werfen (bzw. so auch schieben können).

Habe dann auch zufällig beobachten können, dass das Rad beim Umladen ganz ordentlich von A nach B geschoben und nicht auf den Wagen geschmissen wurde.
Schäden bisher: keine.

Werds wieder so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (31. März 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich habe jedesmal mehrere Kollegen gesehen, die das auch so machen.
> Die Sache war eher aus der Not geboren (mit Rad zum Flughafen).
> Meine These/Hoffnung war, dass die Gepäckleute sehen, was Sie durch die Gegend werfen (bzw. so auch schieben können).
> 
> ...



Hmm, mag sein, dass es den einen oder anderen Fall gibt, aber ich gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher mit Koffer und mehrfacher De-/Montage als mich im Nachhinein mit der Airline oder meiner Versicherung herumzuärgern. 

Wie gesagt, bin auch sonst meist mit Air berlin unterwegs gewesen und habe dort demendsprechend meinen Bikekoffer auf dem Rollfeld beim Umladen fliegen sehen.


----------



## powderJO (31. März 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Ist sicherlich ein sehr guter Koffer.
> Nur es gibt folgende Probleme:
> *30 kg Gesamtgewicht beim Einchecken* darf nicht überschritten werden, sonst kostet der Spass extra. (Koffer: 16 kg -> Bike < 14 kg!)
> Auch passt dieser Koffer bei fast keinen Scanner mehr durch!
> Auch wird es beim Transfer im Auto etwas eng.



aslo, auch von mir noch mal ein paar infos zu dem großen b&w bikecase: er passt zumindest durch den scanner auf mallorca und auch am flughafen frankfurt gab es keine probleme.

taxi: großraumtaxi oder kombi a la touran geht auch problemlos wenn man nur zu zweit reist. wir hatten außer dem bikecase noch zwei normale koffer dabei.

die 30kg-grenze gibt es für sportgepäck - zuimindest bei airberlin nicht. habe auch sonst nichts dergleichen gefunden

mein renner hat reingepasst ohne dass ich den sattel bzw. die stütze demontieren musste. allerdings habe ich auch eine recht kleine rahmengröße. ich musste noch nicht mal den lenker drehen - normal einschlagen hat gereicht und auch die pedale konnten dran bleiben.
mit demontage der sattelstütze und der pedale dürften aber auch wirklich große rahmen problemlos passen. 

ich habe am flughafen mallorca zwei ziemlich zerstörte kartons gesehen und war froh, dass da drin nicht mein rad war. schon beim anblick der echt zerfetzen kartons hatte sich für mich der kauf gelohnt...


----------



## zedriq (31. März 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> taxi: großraumtaxi oder kombi a la touran geht auch problemlos wenn man nur zu zweit reist. wir hatten außer dem bikecase noch zwei normale koffer dabei.



In nen 5er touring bzw. ne Benz E Klasse passen quer 2 Radon Bikekoffer und zwei zusätzliche Koffer (60l oder mehr) rein.




powderJO schrieb:


> die 30kg-grenze gibt es für sportgepäck - zuimindest bei airberlin nicht. habe auch sonst nichts dergleichen gefunden



Existiert schon, aber irgendwie achtet keiner drauf beim Einchecken der Bike Koffer. 




powderJO schrieb:


> ich habe am flughafen mallorca zwei ziemlich zerstörte kartons gesehen und war froh, dass da drin nicht mein rad war. schon beim anblick der echt zerfetzen kartons hatte sich für mich der kauf gelohnt...



Bei mir war's beim ersten Mal ein Herr mit Flugtasche, dessen Hobel etwas lädiert aus dem Flieger kam. Dachte exakt dasselbe wie du.


----------



## schotti65 (31. März 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bin auch sonst meist mit Air berlin unterwegs gewesen und habe dort demendsprechend meinen Bikekoffer auf dem Rollfeld beim Umladen fliegen sehen.



Das ist ja gerade der Witz. Bikekoffer fliegt, Rad nicht.

Aber egal jeder wie er mag.


----------



## santacruzblur! (31. März 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich bin kürzlich zum 2. Mal mit AirBerlin geflogen und hab das Rad (Canyon Torque FR) *gar nicht* verpackt



Das kann ich bestaetigen. Bin im Herbst mit Lufthansa nach USA gefolgen (von Krakow nach Denver mit Umstieg in Muenchen und gleiche Strecke zurueck). Wir hatten 2 hochwertige MTB's - ich habe sie bloss ein Bisschen mit Luftblaeschen-Folie umgewickelt. Schaden - keine.


----------



## Pimper (27. Februar 2011)

> Das ist ja gerade der Witz. Bikekoffer fliegt, Rad nicht.



Ist plausibel und wohl verwandt mit dem Thema Risiko-Homöostase:

Je stabiler ein Koffer aussieht, desto eher wird damit rumgeworfen, mit der Begründung, er würde es schließlich aushalten.

Ich überlege auch gerade, welcher Koffer es denn sein soll. Tendiere momentan zum Evoc Travelbag.

Hat da jemand negative Erfahrungen gemacht ? Sieht ja im Vergleich zu einem Koffer eher schlapp aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (27. Februar 2011)

Ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem nicht. Wenn überhaupt würde ich dann auf eine Biketransportbox aus Karton setzen und alles darin sehr gut stoßsicher verpacken.


----------



## RandB (28. Februar 2011)

Habe mein Rad bei einem Flug nach Sardinien auch nicht verpackt. Ergebnis: Sattel abgeschabt, Satteltasche abgerissen, Rahmen mit Beule, Kratzspuren an der Gabel.
Kommentar bei der Fluggesellschaft am Zielflughafen und auch später bei der schriftlichen Reklamation in Deutschland: Tja, hätte man verpacken müssen, so war nix mit Schadensersatz. Pech. Seit dort immer mit Soft-Tasche unterwegs. Ein abgebrochener Bremshebel wurde anstandslos ersetzt.


----------



## 98trialbiker (2. März 2011)

Hallo,
Verkaufe gebrauchten Radkoffer B & W  Touring Case. Innenmaße: 1260 x 850 x 320 mm, Gewicht 12 kg ABS-Kofferschalen, eloxierter Aluprofilrahmen. 
Stabile Griffe. 4 Leichtlaufrollen. 
Weitere Infos siehe http://www.kh-krieger.de/Radkoffer.htm


----------



## Pimper (2. März 2011)

Evoc ist heute gekommen.

Macht nen klasse Eindruck. Ist eigentlich keine reine Tasche, eher ein Mix aus Koffer und Tasche. Mal sehen wie er sich machen wird.


----------



## Bonti (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo Pimper, 

Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Evoc würden mich auch sehr interessieren, steht nämlich bei mir oben auf der Liste. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob der Schutz, gerade beim Fliegen, auch genügt. An dieser Stelle finde ich den "Bike-Test" auch nicht sehr präzise. 

Gruß

S.


----------



## Phil81 (24. Juli 2011)

Bin jetzt 2 mal mit dem Evoc geflogen. Schäden am Rad keine.

Die Tasche sieht etwas zerschrammt aus (ist halt ne Tasche  ) und das Gestänge zum Abstützen und Schützen der Laufräder ist wohl durch rum werfen kaputt gegangen. 

Das Gestänge sind aber einfach dünne Röhrchen. Also im Baumarkt für 1 Nachzukaufen.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Tasche und würde sie wiederkaufen.
Montage/Demontage aufwand 10min (Lenker, Laufräder und Pedale)


----------



## Pimper (27. Juli 2011)

@Bonti

Meine erste Erfahrung: Sehr gut. 

Einschränkung: Ich bin Business geflogen. Dass heisst, die Koffer werden als letztes in den Flieger geladen, damit sie möglichst schnell auch wieder aus dem Flieger raus kommen. Das wiederum heisst, dass mein Evoc aufrecht reingestellt wurde und nichts auf ihm drauf lag (hat man daran erkannt, dass er ringsrum absolut sauber war)

Im Dezember fliegt aber meine Freundin mit dem Evoc in der Economy zurück. Ich erwarte und befürchte aber keine Schwierigkeiten. 

Wie gesagt, das Ding ist eher 70% Koffer und 30% Tasche. Also definitiv keine reine Tasche.

Ich würde ihn empfehelen, auch wenn er bei mir bisher nur einmal zu Einsatz kam.


----------



## pedelec-freak (27. Juli 2011)

@Pimper

Könntest du mir sagen, wo du den Koffer gekauft hast und mit was ich preislich rechnen muss? Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Koffer, habe aber bisher noch keinen Koffer gefunden, der auch meinen Preisvorstellungen entsprochen hat.


----------



## kritimani (28. Juli 2011)

grias eich,

hab meinen evoc heuer im februar beim zweirad stadler kauft -  230,00. 
verwendet fuer flug nach kreta - alles heil angekommen.
das bike packtst in 15 minuten in die tasche und es ist noch genug platz
fuer helm, schuhe etc. 
http://bergradln.jimdo.com/2011/05/12/mtb-kreta-prolog/

beim rauffliegen hat auch das ganze stinkerte radlgwand reinpasst. besonders plus aus meiner sicht - die laufrollen sind ausreichend dimensioniert und stabil, die laufradtaschn einfach genial (gegenüber TC1+) und die seitlichen trageschlaufen sind sehr hilfreich beim raufwuchten aufs förderbandl. wenn die tasche leer ist, kannst das relativ klein zusammenlegen, falls wo deponiert werden muss.

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## Bonti (28. Juli 2011)

@Pimper

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Wenn die Evoc das Fliegen überlebt, dann bestimmt auch Bus und Bahn. 

Gruß

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hab meinen bei Ebay gekauft und 309 EUR bezahlt. Hatte keine Zeit was günstigeres zu suchen, es musste relativ kurzfristig ein Bikekoffer her.

Billig ist er also nicht, aber dafür war es der verbesserte 2011er und die anderen Bikekoffer hatten alle irgendein Manko, das mir nicht gepasst hat.


----------

